
Show HN: EasyALPR Parking Enforcer – iOS-based automatic violation detection - bredren
https://easyalpr.com/products/parking-enforcer
======
bredren
I'm in YC Startup School on this product. I've been working on it for about
2.5 years. This product is the result of a ton of customer feedback. Happy to
answer any questions.

~~~
thbsc2
Cool dashboard, what is it based on?

~~~
bredren
Thank you!

It uses the Inspinia wrap bootstrap template.

It has a bunch of bells and whistles including: API-based, dynamic list
loading. Mouse-over image previews and solid mobile-responsive dialogs for on-
the-go workflow.

